
Show HN: Covid-19 Dashboard – Playable timeline, Cases explorer, Curve explorer - kenster
https://paradigminteractive.io/covid-19/
======
ptry-line
Hmm interesting insights shown here. Especially comparing the curve of China,
US, Italy and Spain...

------
TACIXAT
Looks great on desktop. Mobile seems to not collapse correctly.

~~~
kenster
Yeah mobile support is a bit hard to do with these! There is a lot of
dragging, zooming, etc. that just make it not ideal on mobile. It may be worth
getting it on mobile, but I'm not even sure if the John Hopkins stuff works on
mobile.

